# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'den bir şer haritası daha

## bozok

*ABD'den bir şer haritası daha*

 

*2006’da BOP (Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi) haritası yayınlayıp Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’yu Kürdistan olarak gösteren ABD, bu kez de Büyük Ermenistan’ı kurdu!.*

*Le Figaro ifşa etti* 
ERMENİSTAN’ın sınırlarını Sevr’e uygun bir biçimde yansıtan bir harita yayımlayan Fransız Le Figaro gazetesi, Trabzon, Erzurum, Bitlis ve Van’ı da Ermenistan toprağı olarak gösteren haritanın CIA ve ABD Enerji Bakanlığı’nca çizildiğini yazdı. 

*ünce BOP...*
IRAK’ı petrol kaynakları için işgalinin sonrası bölgede kalıcı hakimiyetini sağlamayı amaçlayan ABD, çizdiği Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi haritasında Türkiye’yi bölmüştü.

*şimdi Büyük Ermenistan...*
ABD’nin son yıllarda, “stratejik ortak” masalıyla aldattığı Türkiye için gerçek niyeti CIA ve ABD Enerji Bakanlığı tarafından çizildiği belirtilen “Türkiye üzerinden geçen enerji koridorları” haritasıyla yeni bir boyut kazandı.

*ABD’nin Ermeni açılımı!*
İktidarın Ermeni açılımı meyvelerini verdi. ABD Enerji Bakanlığı ve CIA, hazırladığı bir haritada Türkiye’nin doğusunu da içine alan bölgeyi Büyük Ermenistan olarak gösterdi


*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ*
AKP’nin, Ermenistan’la ABD ve AB dayatmasıyla imzaladığı protokollere ilişkin tartışmalar devam ederden ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. 2006 yılında BOP (Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi) haritası yayınlayarak Türkiye’nin doğu ve güneydoğusunu Kürdistan olarak gösteren ABD, bu kez de Büyük Ermenistan’ı kurdu! Fransız Le Figaro gazetesi, önceki gün Ermenistan’ın sınırlarını, Sevr Antlaşmasına uygun bir biçimde gösteren bir harita yayımladı . Haritada, Trabzon, Erzurum, Bitlis ve Van’ı da içine alan bölge, Ermenistan olarak gösterildi. Harita, Ermeni basını tarafından da gündeme taşındı. Haritayı yansıtan PanArmenian , haritada Ermenistan’ın sınırlarının, Sevr Antlaşması’nın hükümlerinin doğrultusunda belirlendiğini yazdı. PanArmenian, Fransız serbest gazetecisi Jean Eckiyan’a dayandırdığı haberinde “Türkiye üzerinden geçen enerji koridorlarına ilişkin haritanın CİA ve ABD Enerji Bakanlığınca çizildiği” iddiasına da yer verdi. 


*Bunlar tesadüf değil*
Ermenistan ile imzalanan protokollerin hemen sonrasında böyle bir haritanın ortaya çıkmasının tesadüf olmadığını söyleyen muhalefet milletvekilleri, AKP’nin uyguladığı politikaların sonucu olarak bu tür şeylerin ortaya çıkmasının sürpriz olmadığını ifade etti. CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk, bu gelişmelerin AKP’nin Lozan’ı tanımayan politikalarının sonucu olduğunu belirterek, “AKP hükümeti ulusal politikalara göre değil dışardan tasarlanmış ve içerde uygulamaya konulan küresel güçlerin plan ve programlarına göre onlara tabi olarak hareket ediyor. Gerek ’açılım’gerek Kıbrıs ve Ermenistan konularında uygulanan politikaların ulusal çıkarlarımızla bağdaşmadığını ve Lozan’ı tanımayan Sevr’den hareket eden küresel güçlerin yönlendirilmesiyle bu noktaya gelindiğini defalarca söyledik. Bu dışarıdaki gelişmeler, ortaya çıkan ve çıkacak olan haritalar bilinen ve düşünülmesi gereken bir süreci işaret ediyor. Bu gelişmeler tesadüf değildir” diye konuştu.


*“Gözdağı veriliyor”* 
MHP Mersin Milletvekili Akif Akkuş, ortaya çıkarılan haritaların ABD’nin niyetini ortaya koyduğunu ve yürütülen politikalardan cesaretle ortaya çıkarıldığını ifade etti. “Bu haritalar, anlaşmalar zamanlaması bakımından da hiç tesadüf değildir önceden planlanmış, programlanmış şeylerdir” diyen Akkuş, Türkiye’nin sınırlarını belirleyen Lozan Antlaşması’nda ABD’nin imzasının olmadığını hatırlattı. MHP’li Akkuş şunları kaydetti: “Lozan Antlaşması’nı tanımayan ABD, Ermenistan ile protokollerin imzalanması sırasında Dışişleri Bakanımızın arkasında Demokles’in kılıcı gibi duruyor. Ve imzalayın baskısı yapıyor. Bunların hiçbiri plansız değildir. Bu haritalarla ayrıca Türkiye’ye gözdağı veriliyor.”

*Pentagon dergisinde yayınladı*
2006 yılında ABD Silahlı Kuvvetler dergisinde yayınlanan bu harita ABD’nin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’nin hedeflerini ortaya koyuyor. Haritada da görüldüğü gibi BOP’da Türkiye’nin bir bölümünü de içine alan Büyük Kürdistan kurulması hedefleniyor.


*Sözde soykırımı tasarısı geçecek gibi*
ABD’deki sözde soykırımı yasa tasarısı Kongre’den geçmesin diye Ermenistan’la protokol imzalayan AKP’nin planı ters tepti. Sözde soykırımın tanınmasına ilişkin olarak ABD Kongresi’ne sunulan 252 sayılı karar tasarısına desteğin protokollerin imzalanmasının ardından arttığı savunuldu. Ermenistan Devlet Radyosu’na göre, yedi Temsilciler Meclisi üyesi daha tasarıya imza attı. Böylece, tasarıyı imzalayan Temsilciler Meclisi üyesi sayısının 134’e çıktığına dikkat çekiliyor. Tasarıyı son imzalayan Kongre üyeleri, Cumhuriyetçi Brian Bilbray, Elton Gallegly ve Darrell İssa ile Demokrat Steve İsrael, John Hall, Laura Richardson ve Mike Thompson olarak sıralandı. ABD’nin önde gelen Ermeni lobicilik kuruluşlarından Amerika Ermeni Asamblesi’nden Bianka Dodov da, Kongre nezdindeki çabalarını sürdüreceklerini belirtirken Direktörü Bryan Ardouny ise, “ABD’nin Ermeni Soykırımını kabulü, Ermenistan ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkilerin normalleşmesine rehine olmamalı” dedi. 


*Obama’ya yakın markaj*
Başbakan Erdoğan ABD’ye gitmeye hazırlanırken Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül telefonla arayarak ABD Başkanı Barack Obama ile görüştü. Beyaz Saray’dan yapılan açıklamada, görüşmede ABD’nin “kilit müttefiki Türkiye ile yürüttüğü geniş stratejik diyaloğu yansıtan bir dizi konunun ele alındığı” belirtildi. Açıklamaya göre, Obama ve Gül, görüşmede Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki ilişkilerin normalleştirilmesi konusundaki tarihi ilerleme ve bu önemli çabada ivmenin korunmasının önemi üzerinde durdular. Afganistan’daki durumun gözden geçirildiği görüşmede Obama, Türkiye’nin Afganistan’a yönelik katkılarına duyduğu minnettarlığını dile getirirken, taraflar bu konuda birlikte çalışmayı sürdürme yönünde görüş birliğine vardılar. Görüşmede liderler, Kıbrıs sorununun çözümüne duyulan ihtiyacı da ele aldılar.




19/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

